# How about Cycle Republic's bikes and services?



## solepiano (5 Feb 2017)

My friend recommended me to buy bikes in Cycle Republic since it serves professional bikes. But I am not familiar with Cycle Republic. Does anyone who has bought bikes in Cycle Republic? How about the quality of bikes and services there?


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2017)

Cycle Republic are basically smaller Half odds stores. https://www.theguardian.com/busines...iler-specialist-bicycle-shops-uk-cycling-boom

There's one in Norwich. Didn't sell the simple bottle cage I wanted. Not entirely convinced they understood the concept of a handlebar bottle cage. Went to Evans instead. Not tried CR again.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2017)

A new one opened in Leeds city centre a few weeks ago, with no fanfare at all as far as I can tell.
Not been in yet as it's in a bit of an odd place to get to (it's a former Morrison's Local supermarket) , whereas my local Halfords is right on the (missing bit of) the Cycle Superhighway...


----------



## Old jon (6 Feb 2017)

Bought my fixed from there last month, the shop @NorthernDave mentioned. I do not know who assembled the bike, Quella in Cambridge or Cycle Republic. The front brake cable was very badly run, OK a ten minute fix, and the seatpost did not hold the saddle at all well. Cycle Republic replaced that with one that worked. The place seems quite busy and efficient. I cannot comment on the quality or longevity of the bike, I have only ridden it 45 miles or so. Why did I buy from them? They had the only single speed I had seen with mudguard mounts. As an added bit, the frame also has pannier mounts, should I ever need them.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

My Boardman team CX came from CycleRepublic in Purley, no complaints. 6 week check at more local Halfords. The CR much larger than the bike area at Halfords, it's a big well stocked store, not much different to a decent sized Evans. So is the Twickenham one


----------



## jefmcg (6 Feb 2017)

It's Halfords, but cycle orientated. The sell more of the decent bikes that Halfords sell, and less of the crap ones. There is a requirement of employees to learn to ride (if they don't) and you can actually get a test ride, which Halfords don't.

It's quite possible to get a decent bike from there, but there are slightly greater chance that you won't compared to some better bike shops. There are also worse shops.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

Nowt wrong with CycleRepublic, and you can get a lovely 10% discount too if you're a British Cycling member as well under the Halfords discount scheme


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2017)

> Nowt wrong with CycleRepublic, and you can get a lovely 10% discount too if you're a British Cycling member as well under the Halfords discount scheme


But remember that that lovely 10% discount is funded by such dirty moves as not contributing to the Bike Hub community grants fund, unlike good local bike shops


----------



## jay clock (6 Feb 2017)

I have been in two branches of CR in London and they seem to have decent products and staff who knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2017)

I've removed a number of posts (with apologies to those trying to be helpful).

If someone posts a thread here that they have similarly posted on other sites it is not our concern. People are free to canvas opinion from anywhere they like. If you don't wish to reply on the basis you've offered advice to the OP elsewhere, that's fine, but please allow other members to respond if they wish.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## rivers (7 Feb 2017)

I've never bought a bike at cycle republic, but I've bought smaller bits and had my bike serviced through them. I have no complaints, their staff are professional. And their own brand kit "bike hut" seems well built for a decent price. I have some of their lights and a turbo.


----------



## J1888 (8 Feb 2017)

Overall fairly good experiences; bought cycling clothes etc from there in the sales and you can pick up some excellent deals, especially with BC discount, got a Sportful Gruppetto Team jersey for £30 for example.

Bought my Boardman Team Carbon from there too; staff were very helpful. BUT...the front derailleur was never right for some reason, they'd fix and then it would revert back to not changing from rear to front cog after about 2 weeks. Took it to a repair shop who fitted a new cable and it's now good as gold, so guessing that it wasn't fitted properly originally.

All in all, I'd say they're a good store - would buy stuff from there before Evans any day of the week.


----------



## mythste (8 Feb 2017)

The folks in the Manchester store have always been super helpful. Little things like they didn't have rim tape I desperately needed so one of the mechanics fitted some electrical tape free of charge to get me home! They also seem keen to make sure people know about any big price match differentials before just throwing things through the till.

Top marks.


----------



## jay clock (8 Feb 2017)

mythste said:


> The folks in the Manchester store have always been super helpful. Little things like they didn't have rim tape I desperately needed so one of the mechanics fitted some electrical tape free of charge to get me home! They also seem keen to make sure people know about any big price match differentials before just throwing things through the till.
> 
> Top marks.


slightly worrying not having something that basic....


----------



## mythste (8 Feb 2017)

jay clock said:


> slightly worrying not having something that basic....



It was just out of stock. But I suppose you're right. They did the best they could given the situation and I'm happy with that


----------



## Truth (8 Feb 2017)

Got a Bike Hut track pump and am happy with that. Had it three years now I think


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2017)

The one off fenchurch street is a bit hit n miss , lots of expensive carbon, but not so much midrange/budget

The guy that served me last time used to work at Evans London Bridge, which was meh but now seems to have improved. 

Good stock range of accessories .


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2017)

solepiano said:


> My friend recommended me to buy bikes in Cycle Republic since it serves professional bikes. But I am not familiar with Cycle Republic. Does anyone who has bought bikes in Cycle Republic? How about the quality of bikes and services there?


Halfords essentially. They're okay, the quality of service etc can be variable from branch to branch, but I've not had too many issues with them.


----------



## Ride2017 (14 Feb 2017)

solepiano said:


> How about the quality of bikes and services there?



When the Warren Street (London) branch opened they had a half price service offer which I took advantage of. Service was of a good standard BUT was left feeling somewhat suspicious at the number of components that needed to be replaced due to being nearly worn out I.e. Ultegra chain with around 1k miles on it.

Prefer Evans of the chains as they seem to have a much larger range in stock and price match.


----------



## J1888 (14 Feb 2017)

Ride2017 said:


> When the Warren Street (London) branch opened they had a half price service offer which I took advantage of. Service was of a good standard BUT was left feeling somewhat suspicious at the number of components that needed to be replaced due to being nearly worn out I.e. Ultegra chain with around 1k miles on it.
> 
> Prefer Evans of the chains as they seem to have a much larger range in stock and price match.



Did they ring and ask before changing the parts?


----------



## Ride2017 (14 Feb 2017)

J1888 said:


> Did they ring and ask before changing the parts?


Yes, oddly? they didn't put up too much resistance when I questioned their opinion that various components needed replacing after such little use.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Feb 2017)

Ride2017 said:


> Yes, oddly? they didn't put up too much resistance when I questioned their opinion that various components needed replacing after such little use.


Most people who get their bikes "serviced", do it annually so parts that routinely wear out should be replaced if they will wear out in the next 12 months. 

If you only want parts replaced when they are worn out, then get each problem addressed as it occurs. 

(for the record, Evans tried to convince me once that my jockey wheels needed replacing, when I had just replaced them.)


----------



## Low Gear Guy (24 Feb 2017)

I've not had any problems with Halfords but the service will vary with staff. The stuff on sale is a bit variable - some good things and some rubbish.
The change in service level also affects independent bike shops. One local,shop had a good service until one of the workers left. He was probably too good for them.


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

Ride2017 said:


> Yes, oddly? they didn't put up too much resistance when I questioned their opinion that various components needed replacing after such little use.


I think it is the old Halfords problem, their training/quality control/whatever seems a bit hit and miss and you can either get someone into bikes or a total spanner.

Last time I took my KnackeredBike in for a service they did an impressive amount of work and fitted several components for £50. They have also been readjusting things after a month or two on the spot and matching/bettering other offers. They are cheaper than my LBS so I split my custom between the two.


----------



## Ys123 (3 Jul 2017)

I bought a Carrera Parva Mens from Cycle Republic recently (https://www.cyclerepublic.com/carrera-parva-mens-hybrid-bike-2017-1.html) for £184 and I would buy another bike from them any day but I wouldn't use them for repairs.
I've done over 100miles with it over the last 2weeks and I'm loving it. Although the pedal came off within the first few miles of riding it (it had been put in incorrectly) I went back in and they sorted it out (although it took a week as they had to order a new crank).

Interestingly it was advertised as being on offer at £230 (down from £330), but on their own website it was selling at £184! They priced matched it to their own website (as funny as it sounds).


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2017)

Ys123 said:


> Interestingly it was advertised as being on offer at £230 (down from £330), but on their own website it was selling at £184! They priced matched it to their own website (as funny as it sounds).


In other words, they merely honoured their own advertising? (unless the website price was clearly marked as web-only)


----------



## Ys123 (3 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> In other words, they merely honoured their own advertising? (unless the website price was clearly marked as web-only)


Ye, but is it normal for the website to have a different price than in-store? I mean it's the same bike from the same shop...


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2017)

Ys123 said:


> Ye, but is it normal for the website to have a different price than in-store? I mean it's the same bike from the same shop...



Yes - they're part of the Halfords empire and they quite often have different prices on-line to in store. I always check (even to the point of looking on my phone while I'm in the queue) and ask them to price match, which they always do. To be fair, some staff will even ask if you want them to price check - and why would anyone ever say no?

Does the 10% BC discount work there, or is that just a Halfords thing?


----------



## Truth (3 Jul 2017)

I am 99% sure BC discount can be used at Halfords and Cycle Republic


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Truth said:


> I am 99% sure BC discount can be used at Halfords and Cycle Republic


Ditto. 

I'm pretty sure @vickster has used it there.


----------



## vickster (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @vickster has used it there.


Yes, for sure in the London stores


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2017)

Truth said:


> I am 99% sure BC discount can be used at Halfords and Cycle Republic





jefmcg said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @vickster has used it there.





vickster said:


> Yes, for sure in the London stores



Thanks - that's good to know for when I've saved up enough for a Boardman Elite SLR Endurance Disc Signature Mens Road Bike...


----------



## vickster (3 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Thanks - that's good to know for when I've saved up enough for a Boardman Elite SLR Endurance Disc Signature Mens Road Bike...


For that money, get custom Ti, don't waste it on black plastic


----------



## Truth (3 Jul 2017)

Can you order from Cycle Republic online and collect from a Halfords store just pit of interest?


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Truth said:


> Can you order from Cycle Republic online and collect from a Halfords store just pit of interest?


Um .. <quick play on website> no apparently not.

Which is interesting, because you can order from Halfords online and pick it up from cycle republic.


----------



## Truth (3 Jul 2017)

I was being lazy.... I could have done that .... sorry  
It is strange.....


----------

